# Stupid AC/Defrost setup on 04 Sentra



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't remember if I posted about this on here or not.

I actually took this in as a warranty item before getting handed a TSB that says it's a normal function. I'm talking about the AC/Defrost function.

As you may know, when you turn on the windshield defrost, the AC comes on automatically to help clear the glass. When the AC comes on, it does not matter if the AC button is pushed in or not. And, when it comes on and if the AC button is not pushed in, the light does not come on. The only way I knew the AC compressor was cranking over was the audible drop in engine rpms.

Ok, that's fine. This was done to help clear the windshielf more effectively.

But, and here's the BIG BUT that pisses me off, if you turn the fan setting away from either Defrost or Foot/Defrost, the AC stays on. WTF? That's right, dead of winter and if you turn the thing to defrost (which turns on the AC) and then turn to a different setting you still have AC. But it gets better. Let's say you turn the power from any setting (1,2,3, or 4) to OFF. AND you turn the setting from Defrost to any setting that does not include defrost. Now turn the fan back on. Guess what? That's right, the FRIGGIN AC comes back on!

Nissan says the "correct" way to turn it off is to turn the fan off (no shit) or...KILL THE ENGINE and THEN CHANGE TO A DIFFERENT SETTING! What kind of shit wiring design made it through that Nissan decided would be easier to issue a crap TSB instead of fixing??

Cripes, has anyone else stumbled across this? Supposively if the temps outside are less than 32F, the AC won't come on when you turn on the Defrost but that's a bunch of crap too becuase it does.

Comments?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

If you search you will find that there is a way to change that. Someone did a whole write up with photos and all. It has been like that since 2000, its not new.


----------

